# Liquifry, Microworms, crushed flake???



## weesawoo

I have some Cory fish fry. Only day and half old  
I bought some liquifry from the shop yesterday, and now have them set up in their own tank with filter heater etc. I put some liquifry in this morning as I read for the first day they live off the egg sacs, but there wasn't any more sacs left!!
My question is, how long do I feed them on liquifry for, then do I need to get microworms as I don't like the idea of them, they creep me out!!! haha! Or can I go straight to finely crushed flake? If not how long on microworms until I can swap over?

Thanks!!


----------



## James0816

I normally "specialize feed" the fry for up to two weeks. And then after that, I will use the feed once or twice a week on top of the regular tank feeding. Could be different with Cories as they work the bottom of tank.

What I do is use Ken's Veggie Flakes and Sticks and grind them up into a very fine powder. Never used the fry foods you can buy.


----------



## Amie

My fry are a mix of guppys and platys and swordtails. I took flakes, freeze dried bloodworms and freeze dried brine shrimp and crushed it all up into a VERY fine powder and have been feeding that to they. They are liking it. No DOA's so everyone is eating.


----------

